# Bit late, but ive come out of hiding....



## SugarKisses

I thought it was about time I announced it since ive made so many friends on here & since ive posted it in my signature.......

Baby number *3* is currently cooking :cloud9: & im hoping & praying with everything I have that this is one is here to stay. [-o&lt;

Thanks everyone who has already seen my signature & sent me a message. I am overwhelmed by all of the support :friends:

Lots of love x x x

p.s Please dont mention it on my FB wall :-$ x x x


----------



## Blah11

:hugs: Congrats hun. If anyone deserves a baby to keep in their arms for good it's you.


----------



## AP

:rofl: :rofl:

:happydance:

https://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQmxXFwBYHCoyrMDTd5Wf47qFJ-2bjmmoWHnvVzEfDvY5MVL_M&t=1&usg=__dVZW7mZfuoXgABKiKEamePAou-w=


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hug: Huge, huge congratulations again my lovely! Sending you every possible good thought there is, and lots of love.
xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

holy crap i didnt see that comming.... congrats babe

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SugarKisses

Lol Sandi! :rolleyes: x x x


----------



## Jkelmum

Congrats sweetie ....wondered where u had got too now i Know you have been a busy bee :hugs: I hope and pray you have a happy and healthy 9m xxx


----------



## dizzyspells

Huge congratulations hunni,hope you have a healthy and happy 9mths :hugs:xxx


----------



## Kimboowee

Yayyy!! Massive congrats x


----------



## v2007

:wohoo:

Congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance:

V xxxxx


----------



## pip holder

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

OMFG Don - I am THRILLED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Heres wishing you the most boring uneventful pregnancy ever, I wondered about whether this may be the case cos hadn't seen you around. Made up babe :hugs::kiss:


----------



## SugarKisses

pip holder said:


> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> OMFG Don - I am THRILLED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Heres wishing you the most boring uneventful pregnancy ever, I wondered about whether this may be the case cos hadn't seen you around. Made up babe :hugs::kiss:


No hun thats not the reason I havnt really been about-long story, but im back now. :mrgreen: Did you get my message?

Congrats to you too :happydance:


----------



## Frankie

congratulations x


----------



## dizzy65

congrats!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## AP

SugarKisses said:


> Lol Sandi! :rolleyes: x x x

thought u were coming out the closet there LMFAO


----------



## FEDup1981

Brilliant news!! Absolutely over the moon for you. And i have everything crossed that you have a very healthy LONG pregnancy!! Best news ive heard in a long while!! xxx


----------



## SugarKisses

sb22 said:


> SugarKisses said:
> 
> 
> Lol Sandi! :rolleyes: x x x
> 
> thought u were coming out the closet there LMFAOClick to expand...


Only for you Sandi! :rofl: 

:kiss:


----------



## AP

Yaaaaaaaassssss! :rofl:


----------



## Sovereign

Huge congrats babes x


----------



## ames_x

Congratulations lovely :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Pinkgirl

No words can express how happy i am for you...this really had well and truly made my day!
xx


----------



## Louby

congrats hunny

made up for you xxx


----------



## jen1604

Yay! :happydance: Congrats! x


----------



## maddiwatts19

once again, congratulations beautiful!! I have everything crossed for you, and you need anything, just say!! everyones gunna be thinking of you for the rest of the 9 months!! xxxxx


----------



## calm

Well, I know we already did this pm, but I just wanted to say again, CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Lover

Congratulations! Hope you have a very happy & very healthy 9 months x


----------



## booflebump

:wohoo: :wohoo: Wishing you all the luck in the world with this pregnancy sweetheart xxx


----------



## Steph63

Fabulous news, huge congratulations, wishing you a very happy & healthy nine months xx


----------



## ~KACI~

excellent news hun, congratulations!!


----------



## Twiglet

Keeping everything crossed for you hun! If anyone deserves a happy and healthy pregnancy it's you! :kiss: :flower:


----------



## T'elle

massive congratulations to you hun!!! <3 xxx


----------



## Raggydoll

Huge congratulations. Keeping everything crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## honey08

massive congrats xx


----------



## helen1234

i'm so over the moon for you hunni, huge congrats to you xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Congratulations again hun :D


----------



## krockwell

congratsssssssssssss!! :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee:

So :cloud9: for you!!! :D


----------



## samzi

huge congratulations hun. you deserve it xxxxxx


----------



## embojet

Congratulations!


----------



## AppleBlossom

Already said it but HUGE congrats, I have got everything possible crossed for you :) xx


----------



## toby2

what fab news
thoughts and prayers are with you
xx


----------



## Pink1981

OMG Don, CONGRATULATIONS! I'm so so happy for you! Praying for a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance::happydance: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## cazza22

Congrats babe x x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

awwww hun this is lovely news:hugs:

I too will be crosing everything that its 3rd time lucky for you....

Do you have a journal, I'd love to stalk you:haha::flower:


----------



## SugarKisses

Thanks everyone :hugs: 

Ill probs start a journal either tonight or tomorrow....so look out for it :thumbup: xxx


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations :baby:


----------



## jennyellen13

congrats hun :) i know iv already said it but am really happy for you!

xxxxx


----------



## KrisKitten

Congratulations! :hugs:
xxx


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Massive congratulations! Wishing you all the best, take care :hugs: xx


----------



## lollylou1

congratulations hunny excellent news

Lou
xxx


----------



## netty

congratulations

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## SugarKisses

Thanks everyone :mrgreen:


----------



## Bluetomato

Congratulations, brilliant news! xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Over the moon for you darling :hugs:


----------



## ALY

huge congratulaions babes :kiss:


----------



## Jox

:dance::happydance::wohoo:

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## Sophie1205

Congrats!! so made up for you xxxx


----------



## princess_bump

couldn't be happier for you my darling! :hugs: many many congratulations again :D xx


----------



## nessajane

Congrats hun!! xx


----------



## Chris77

Massive congratulations hunni! :hugs:


----------



## SugarKisses

thanks again :hugs:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Massive Congratualtions and here's to a very long, very boring pregnancy. xxxxxx


----------



## Mystique26

SugarKisses said:


> I thought it was about time I announced it since ive made so many friends on here & since ive posted it in my signature.......
> 
> Baby number *3* is currently cooking :cloud9: & im hoping & praying with everything I have that this is one is here to stay. [-o&lt;
> 
> Thanks everyone who has already seen my signature & sent me a message. I am overwhelmed by all of the support :friends:
> 
> Lots of love x x x
> 
> p.s Please dont mention it on my FB wall :-$ x x x

Congratulations SugarKisses. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months and a healthy beautiful baby. :kiss:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

massive congratulations sweetie xxxxxx


----------



## cole2009

congratulations!!!:baby:


----------



## daisy74

:happydance: Congrats! I hope you have a healthy & happy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## xLaurax

Huge huge congratulations sweetie!!

I'm so so happy for you, couldn't think of anyone who deserves this more!! Xxxxxx


----------



## lady blush

congrats.x


----------



## dani_tinks

Huge congratulations xxx


----------



## Serene123

Congratulations, and good luck x


----------



## jonnanne3

OMG! I just saw this! I am so happy for you Donna! I know how much you have been through and this is great news! Congratulations to you and Adam! :hugs: :happydance: :hugs: :happydancce:


----------



## FierceAngel

you so deserve this babe xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mystique26

Hey Sugar. Just dropping by to send you a massive :hugs:

Take care

xx


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!!! :D:D Fingers X'ed for you!


----------



## Lu28

Massive congratulations hon, wishing you a long long pregnancy and floaty kisses to Sophie and Luke xxx


----------



## natasja32

OMG OMG Im so happy for you hunny im in tears:cry: Im sending you massive hugs and loadsa love. HUGE Congratulations babe.:hugs::hugs::happydance:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Congratulations! :hugs: You deserve this so much!


----------



## Panda_Ally

HUGE congrats hunny!!


----------



## needafriend

Congrats!!


----------



## jo_79

Massive congrats to you; you so deserve it x


----------



## Damita

Congrats!


----------



## My bump

Fantastic news sweetie!!!! Good luck with your pregnancy, your little angels will be watching over you and looking after you both! Big hugs xxxx


----------



## catfromaus

Praying with all my heart. Congrats hun!

Cat
xxx


----------



## Blu10

Yay! Congrats x x


----------



## pimplebum

many many congrats xxx


----------



## redrose27

Can I sign up to stalk your journel. I am sending you lots of :hugs:. And I am going to pray that this one sticks the whole nine months :thumbup:. And God bless you for going through so much so far. I am sending your little angels lots of :hugs: and :kiss: as well. Good luck hun.


----------



## Katieb07

Congratulations! x x


----------



## SugarKisses

redrose27 said:


> Can I sign up to stalk your journel. I am sending you lots of :hugs:. And I am going to pray that this one sticks the whole nine months :thumbup:. And God bless you for going through so much so far. I am sending your little angels lots of :hugs: and :kiss: as well. Good luck hun.

thank you. And yes, of course you can hun xxx


----------



## louise1302

omg huge great big congrats xx


----------



## Pippin

Awww that is great news. Congratulations.


----------



## ellismum

Congratulations x x x


----------



## dd29

woohooooooo great news and congrats ure only 2 days infront of me im due feb 3rd so very close to u. xxxxx:happydance:

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt82ad3.aspx

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev033pr___.png

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tta10c0.aspx


----------



## chefamy1122

just saw this... congrats hun!


----------



## Cupcake Queen

I am so chuffed we are bump buddies :) Who would have thought.

So happy for you!!! Here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy for us both.

:hugs:


----------



## tansey

Huge congratulations!


----------



## 3 girlies

congratulations :yipee:


----------



## wubba

Good luck and congrats!:flower::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## koco

Congrats! Here's hoping for a safe and happy pregnancy for you. :winkwink:


----------



## dawny690

:cloud9: OMG congrats hun I really really hope this is your time you deserve it xxxx


----------



## Eoz

awwww honey how wonderful xxx


----------

